

Trouble with Google Experiments and the Multi-Armed Bandit Method  - gus_massa
http://www.whatmarkdid.com/2013/10/trouble-with-google-experiments.html

======
PaulHoule
If you implement your own bandit, there are ways to tweak it if you suspect
that one arm rarely gives a large payout so that it gets sampled better.

